# Options vs. MTS-01



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

I was just about to pull the trigger and get the MTS-01 5.1 system from SVS. Then my wife saw the size of the MBS 01s and freaked. They just too big for her sense of style as they would reside above a large opening between our kitchen and living room. The towers and center are no problem but the rear surrounds on the mounts are the issue. 

That drove me to start looking at other systems based solely on the size/footprint of the rear speakers. Well, I don't really want to make the decision based on *that* criteria but I feel stuck.

---I've looked at Paradigm Studio 60/100 as there surrounds are smaller.

---Is there a more elegant solution using the SVS LCR and some other compatible suround with less girth. I just noticed the SVS system has been reduced which helps.

Any ideas for a neophyte? (HT 50% Music 50% /Room size 14x22)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Size matters*

The rear channels are not used as much so smaller speakers can be used but make sure that they have a frequency response of at least 80Hz-20,000Hz if they cant go low enough you will be missing allot of the dynamics in the rear channels.
You could go with two of these, The SVS SBS01 bookshelves are only 12x7x9 where the MBS01 bookshelves are 15x10x13


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Size matters*

I think what it will take is a speaker more in the horizontal with less depth. What are the problems associated with mixing brands? Would a dipole surround be compatible (say a pair of Paradigm Studio ADP-590s)?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Size matters*

There is nothing written saying that a speaker must be vertical, if you place it on its side it will work just fine.
Matching the rear channels to the fronts is not as crucial, the reason people recommend it is simply because when sounds pan from front to back or side to side if they are not similar speakers (at least brand) you may experience strange holes in the sound field as the transition will not be smooth.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Size matters*

You want to match surrounds if you can, but I would never compromise my front three speakers just to achieve that. If the SVS sound right to you, and they are the ones, I would compromise the surrounds to get there. If you can't find a smaller SVS speaker that works as a surround, I would not hesitate to mix another brand in for the surrounds. I am not familiar with the SVS speakers, but what I would do is do a ton of research and read how users describe the sound that the SVS puts out. Try to find surrounds that match that description. A good place to start is the type of tweeter that is used. I think the SVS uses a ScanSpeak soft dome tweeter. I would start with speakers that use this type of tweeter or other soft dome tweeters.

Now all of this is predicated on that the SVS is what you really want. Have you listened to them? If not, maybe there is a complete setup that does match that would work well for you. Get out and audition. To me that is the best part, and even though I am totally satisfied with my speakers, I still go listen from time to time.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Size matters*



tonyvdb said:


> There is nothing written saying that a speaker must be vertical, if you place it on its side it will work just fine.


I will respectfully disagree with that statement. I will produce sound that is intelligble and may be fine, but you will take a sonic hit.. especially if the speaker wasn't designed to be on it's side. In particular, lobing is a common problem with speakers, even "center channel" speakers that are placed horizontally vs. vertically.

I'll concur with the prevailing sentiment that the rears don't have to match the front speakers -- itmay be the ideal, but if you need to compromise, that's where I'd do it. 

Also, even though I have them, I'd not get di-poles again. They have more drivers, so they're going to cost more and I think with DD or DTS, the discrete sound from a single point would be better. Just my opinion on that one.

If I were you, I'd try the SBS from SVS. It's pretty small, so I would think it'd pass the WAF test.

JCD


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Size matters*



jbold said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger and get the MTS-01 5.1 system from SVS. Then my wife saw the size of the MBS 01s and freaked. They just too big for her



That is such a nice system. Amazing sound quality. It would be a shame if you didn't come to some kind of compromise.


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

How about the MTS-01 L/R/C and something like a pair of Martin Logan Frescos or B&W FPM 6 as 4 and 5 rear/surround speakers to please the wife? Are they compatible? 

What do you think?


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh yea, I almost forgot. The PB-13 for a sub.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

You don't need to match surrounds.... get the ADP's as surrounds if you want to.... they are great for disperse surround speakers, if that is your thing, some people love them, some people hate them. If size restraints are an issue, its a logical step... I'm siding with your wife as far as asthetics go, I couldn't have the MBS's hanging from the wall in my tight bedroom space, but don't get me wrong, the MBS's are amazing speakers.... 

I am running Paradigm Sigs in my bedroom and am using the ADP-590's for surrounds and they blend perfectly well.... I also just got a full set of SVS-MTS-01's and MCS-Center and have been playing them with the ADP's as rears, and they are phenomenal together... I too didn't want a full bookshelf on my wall, and this is a fantastic combo... 

If not that, you can also get some inwall speakers (make sure they have back boxes).

I have mixed and matched my surrounds with different front 3's and I have never had a complaint, you need not worry about matching your mains... Plenty of people have done it with no ill effects.

And just an FYI, this new crossover on the MTS line is truly an appreciative improvement, I have been going back and forth with my .v1 Paradigm Sigs and so far, I am extremely impressed with the changes SVS has made to them.... :T:yay: They have a very smooth top end, with a deep and wide soundstage... Maybe SVS can add a selaed smaller on wall version of the MBS for that exact same train of thought...


----------

